# Safety/security in the Philippines



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

While this topic has been covered many and many times again I will share my humble experiences and, as I do waffle on. here it comes again.
Firstly 8/9 years ago visited this fine country with all its foibles, while working as I do in many foreign countries met my better half some 8 years ago. I always worked in the provinces, (film and television) in PH. and security was always or seemed to lay in the hands of the locals, never a problem (an old saying spring to mind, bullish*t baffles brains) and many lessons learnt from my interpreter who became a friend and offered a wealth of knowledge not only for my well being but also how to deal with the locals. Simply. Tell me what you want or expect, so much easier in the local dialect and while never expecting much, the goods were always delivered.....

Living in Manila 8 years ago with my better half never felt uncomfortable nor uneasy about my locale/situation and walked many miles, jumped on the train or Jeepny to go further than 8 or 10 kms. Never a problem apart from actually squeezing in and while my better half went to work every day, constantly told me not to go here or not to go there and it did wear thin as I am an explorer and though 1 year living in Manila in an ivory tower I went out and lurked, learnt carefully yes but never a problem, lucky? Perhaps. Nope simply cautious no different to travelling any foreign country nor walking down a sleazy back ally in Sydney or Michigan. 

Some years ago we purchased a house and lot in one of the provinces in northern Luzon, My better half and some of his relatives insisted we put bars on the windows for security, why I asked my better half? For security. But the Canadian guy that built the house, lived here for 8 years survived didn't he? No but we need that, Ben, stop listening to your relatives and look at how the neighbours live here, no bars, no stupid barking dogs, most and yes also us will have cctv only because Ben purchased cctv in Oz, considered a necessity before we finally moved there........... is now not a worry and yeah if we have the time will install.

In the mean time when ones number is up it seriously matters not the country but whether or no one had a good life or grievances and that's it sport, bye. 
Definitely location but also observation and "lol" being astute, selecting the area to live as we do, safe for me? I feel no different to living on our back waters property in Oz.
Hey only an opinion, next week I may have passed on for not putting bars on the windows, and listening to family advice. 

As an expat in PH. feel safer here than Oz, probably not for personal safety reasons but more from a government in OZ scrabbling to screw you backwards and then do it again,,,,,, deregistered from voting because all of them are tarred with the same brush no different to here in PH. It's nice to simply worry about eradicating termites, and herding the goats and cows off the property and enjoying a very simpler life, as said safe yes, prosper? Time tells all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We had bared windows installed for sure and we've actually had men climbing up on our house so a window wouldn't work so well.

I've been robbed twice once by knife and the other time a gang of teenagers surrounded me and they have a routine on how to get your wallet they practice and this happened right in the middle of a busy intersection and nobody flinched, it was as if I wasn't there but it was a big fight and they got my wallet.

At our home we went from no gate to a main gate and a gate at each entrance to our home so we have 3 additional gates and this was all due to the boldness of either my wife's friends or strangers they'd walk right into our home while we are in bed or inside the home watching TV and demanded a party, food or money, I got tired of people ruining our privacy and then asking them to leave this happened to us several times because we had a bamboo home and at the time no money for gates.

My wife's friend lost her only son 3 days ago he was robbed of his trike and killed they stuck a knife in the back of his neck, they live just a block from us, the tent is up on the road and on the other side of the road a 6 year old girl was run over by a truck yesterday the neighbor didn't' see her, she was picking up peanuts that she dropped on road her parents sent her out to get because they were drinking. We've had murders over the years and usually over drinking and teasing but brutal either by bolo knife or gun.

But for the most part we travel by public transportation and for a time there were many robberies of buses but so fare we've been fortunate but the dangers are there we must always be vigilante, I've caught men stalking us while in the cities looking for any opportunity to take my wife's purse or surround me again, at times I've had to stick my wife's purse inside my shirt and tuck my shirt in.

When I did drive, my cars done but every now and then I'd come close to a confrontation, I sometimes would get angered and say something out loud and my wife's reply to me was to keep quiet because many people carry guns and they will kill you, so the bottom line is listen to your partners on your safety concerns they are very real, I live among the general population I don't live in any private neighborhood or special area other than with the In-laws.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

m.c.a.

I guess I was lucky to not have any problems while living there. I lived in Tagum city in Mindanao island. I walked by myself everyday through town, to the coffee shop, bank or the malls. I was there for almost a year. I lived on the ground floor row of apartments. If I was going to stay there for along time I would definitely live in a gated housing community with security guards. Mainly for control of the loud cars, trikes and dogs barking and chicken and rooster crowing. They don't allow that in the secured communities like Carmella homes subdivision. Noise is the biggest problem I can see in the Philippines.

Art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

greenstreak1946 said:


> m.c.a.
> 
> I guess I was lucky to not have any problems while living there. I lived in Tagum city in Mindanao island. I walked by myself everyday through town, to the coffee shop, bank or the malls. I was there for almost a year. I lived on the ground floor row of apartments. If I was going to stay there for along time I would definitely live in a gated housing community with security guards. Mainly for control of the loud cars, trikes and dogs barking and chicken and rooster crowing. They don't allow that in the secured communities like Carmella homes subdivision. Noise is the biggest problem I can see in the Philippines.
> 
> Art


well a yr is a small amount of time.....when I lived in Mindanao the employees at our local bank arranged a kidnapping of the bank manager because he offended them. They killed him and my very first night in Mindanao we were awakened by dogs barking because the pnp were beating the brush on a man hunt for the perps. 
Threats are very real in the Philippines.
If any of you live there as long as mark you may see a little more of it.
Anything can happen at anytime anywhere,no matter how careful you are.
Guys with little time in the Philippines are just really beginners and haven't seen diddley. Read the news and backlogs of murders in Philippines. Theres a murder of a foreigner on a fairly regular basis. Philipinos kill each other over much of nothing,and a foreigner isn't a Pilipino. Until the last few yrs there was a murder of a foreigner once a month in Philippines,somewhere.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Also as stated in many forums,a yr isn't enough time to know much of anything realistically...it takes yrs to really understand the place. Back and forth weekend warriors isn't living there either. To know the place it takes yrs of living there and being out in the population. Not hiding behind security etc. Granted,mca lives in a pretty ignorant native area. ALWAYS remember,a foreigner is a foreigner(you will NEVER be a Filipino to them.,even if u were it wouldn't matter. They kill each other all the time.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Also as stated in many forums,a yr isn't enough time to know much of anything realistically...it takes yrs to really understand the place. Back and forth weekend warriors isn't living there either. To know the place it takes yrs of living there and being out in the population. Not hiding behind security etc. Granted,mca lives in a pretty ignorant native area. ALWAYS remember,a foreigner is a foreigner(you will NEVER be a Filipino to them.,even if u were it wouldn't matter. They kill each other all the time.


 Philippines rules states(I do what I want to when I want to and can change the rules at anytime.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I also can walk pretty much without worries but I am always vigilante especially after exiting a bank I guess I let my guard down and a trike driver was right there to take me to my next destination only to a secluded area so I jumped out this happened once before with a Jeepney and only one male passenger in the back they were headed off the beaten path so once again I jumped out but when you take public transportation you need to know the route.

Check out my posting signature it's been there a very long time and the words are written in turquoise color.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Lefties

have you been keeping up on the mass murders we are having in the USA? the shootings here has gotten out of hand. I am afraid to go out in a large crowd now. so hearing about 1 murder a month in the Philippines doesn't seem to scare me very much. 

We had 3 mass shootings here in just a month.

art


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

The thing here in the Philippines is that you alone are responsible for you and your family's safety. Relying on law enforcement for assistance, protection or even directions is waste of time. We have our own transportation and I rarely walk anywhere outside the village unless with a large group. We are in a gated village with guards who are basically for show. Our property is surrounded by a gate and we keep our car off the roadway inside away from rascals that wander the streets. The big plus factor are the outside dogs. We have a good sized askal as well as an exceptionally ugly and over sized French Bulldog purchasd locally - he hates everyone except family...even when he is inside near the gate pedestrians cross over the street to the otherside to avoid being close to this dog. And highly recommend CCTV and post it's existence with signs on your property lines so even the nitwits realize they are on camera. I got the cameras post haste after a neighbor told us the some of the workers from down the street were out late one night and were peeking over our side wall to see what was inside...I also try to look straight ahead when outside...the drivers here are very "special" and I realize that getting in a beef will prove nothing but might lead to an undoing so best swallow the anger and move ahead. I was leaglly armed in the states for nearly 55 years with my employment and military service so I have had to make adjustments in my attitude...my wife "helps" me with that.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Great thoughts, experiences and practices from all and as lefties wisely points out even though I have been coming back and forth over the years, lol, still back and forth even now in reality I am still a newbie but Ben is a local who insisted on fences and bars and now is much more relaxed after living in the house for some time, the biggest thing I think for him/me also was meeting and socialising with many of the neighbours that have lived here for a long time and though all have fences only half or less have barred windows but all have CCTV and the feed back is good, no burglaries, intrusions or dramas in our area, as said a pretty safe place to live, people walking on the beach steer well away from the houses and go about their business close to the water even on holy day when every body hits the beach. Never say never though and that goes for all countries.

Yes Reb my better half helps me to adjust with many things too as I did for him when we lived in Oz for 5 years, interestingly though he adjusted and fitted in very quickly, it's me having the difficulties with some cultural issues here but the worst would have to be the way business conducted here, could be so much easier.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Been in this Paradise now for 8 years in October.
I dont drive here anymore , we have a newish car and we hire a regular driver for long trips.
Which normally means weekly trips to the Japan surplus stores on the Tagatay-sta Rosa highway and SM and S&R
In Nuvali .and immigration when needed.
Local trips we use trycicles and jeeps.
I like jeepneys but hate riding in them and the looks i get when the wife says 2 seniors !
Security we have 4 CCTV cameras only one can be seen outside as it points to the main entrance and carport.
The other 3 cover various parts of the home and we have our very own Arnie ( our very loud and big dog )
CCTV RECORDS 24/7/365and the local barangay kapitan has often asked if we have seen various things on the front camera. Do i feel safe ?
Well i never go out on my own its always with my better half even for a haircut ! Just something we have done since we married, she does go to the market on her own to stop paying the foriegner price !
When we do go out in the car its usually with the wifes younger sister who is a college Professer hence its either Saturdays or Sundays we go out had our car from new in 2016 and its not yet done 20000 kms !
Overall where we are on the edge of Laguna De Bay everybody near knows me, and so do the local stores.
And yes i feel safer here than i did back in the UK !


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Lefties
> 
> have you been keeping up on the mass murders we are having in the USA? the shootings here has gotten out of hand. I am afraid to go out in a large crowd now. so hearing about 1 murder a month in the Philippines doesn't seem to scare me very much.
> 
> ...


,of course I have,,,and that doesn't compare to the mass murder in Mindanao yrs back or the thousands that duterte has had killed by hit squads (innocent children also)without trials...wake up...very easy to sit in the usa comfort zone and dream of better things. The grass is always greener on the other side......just go live it for yrs and find out. I never went to the extent that these guys do with cctv etc or a dog.....but I know pilipinos who do. Don't think for a minute that you know the country better than someone born and raised there. If you choose to hide behind cameras,walls,and natives what kind of relaxation is that? I speak the language and everybody knows me well. I shop alone if needed etc but I realize one true fact. Im a foreigner and mean NOTHING to them and theres a lot of envy for a person they feel is rich. As stated many times,make yourself worth more alive. Just because they are smiling at you means little. You are just a money source. 2 of my good friends have been there 50 yrs,retired usmc and navy. You should hear the stories they convey. One finally left for good and one just went back after a 3 yr hiatus...only reason he did is because he hates living alone and he can buy all the companionship he craves at 78 yrs old.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

well lefties

I have been coming to the philippines for over 15 years now. I have been in Makati, Manila, Cebu city, Bogo, cebu, Lapu-Lapu, Mandaue, Davao city, Tagum city. So i have been around in the Philippines. I understand most are looking at the foreigner for money. It just takes some common sense when traveling and living there. I have never had a problem in the 15 years going there because I use my brains that god gave me to stay safe. have you travel all over the Philippines? not only have i traveled there for years I have lived there and I am coming back.

art


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> We had bared windows installed for sure and we've actually had men climbing up on our house so a window wouldn't work so well.
> 
> I've been robbed twice once by knife and the other time a gang of teenagers surrounded me and they have a routine on how to get your wallet they practice and this happened right in the middle of a busy intersection and nobody flinched, it was as if I wasn't there but it was a big fight and they got my wallet.
> 
> ...


Oh no!! This is horrible. I never experience anything like this so far besides stalking.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

*I feel safe in Tagaytay so far until..*



bigpearl said:


> While this topic has been covered many and many times again I will share my humble experiences and, as I do waffle on. here it comes again.
> Firstly 8/9 years ago visited this fine country with all its foibles, while working as I do in many foreign countries met my better half some 8 years ago. I always worked in the provinces, (film and television) in PH. and security was always or seemed to lay in the hands of the locals, never a problem (an old saying spring to mind, bullish*t baffles brains) and many lessons learnt from my interpreter who became a friend and offered a wealth of knowledge not only for my well being but also how to deal with the locals. Simply. Tell me what you want or expect, so much easier in the local dialect and while never expecting much, the goods were always delivered.....
> 
> Living in Manila 8 years ago with my better half never felt uncomfortable nor uneasy about my locale/situation and walked many miles, jumped on the train or Jeepny to go further than 8 or 10 kms. Never a problem apart from actually squeezing in and while my better half went to work every day, constantly told me not to go here or not to go there and it did wear thin as I am an explorer and though 1 year living in Manila in an ivory tower I went out and lurked, learnt carefully yes but never a problem, lucky? Perhaps. Nope simply cautious no different to travelling any foreign country nor walking down a sleazy back ally in Sydney or Michigan.
> ...


Hi Steve, in my 5 months living here in Tagaytay, so far I feel safe. I have low fences and my garden looks so open. The foreign residents like the old German couples who lives here for 10 years now told me that they never experience any crime. They have no CCTV, even the streets has lights on bare minimum (only the highway has street lights and those yellowish almost faded bulbs). 

My neighbors are 1 street away from me and I can go to the mall the whole day with my doors unlocked. It's so quiet here and I'm the only one making noises - playing loud music on Saturday nights, wine and partying.

I have solar lights outside, a lawn mower and no one dares to steal them. The fruits like pineapples, dragon fruits are also on the side of the road and people just pass by, ignoring it. I had 20 peso bill blown by the wind when I was paying and a tricycle driver chased it for me and gave it back when I said never mind. 

I didn't want to install CCTVs and spotlights until the barangay captain is lurking around. His stalking habit started in April and he still does it when he gets drunk, he stops by at the corner of my house. I'm uncomfortable sitting in my own garden. so I confronted him and he denies saying he was just patrolling when he was in alcohol, I also think he's into drugs. 

My CCTV has alarm system and I also informed the police but they are not doing anything about it unless something happens to me. - The justice system in the Philippines. They wait for things to happen before acting on it. As a woman living alone with no neighbors and people in sight, I use a lot of my senses.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

greenstreak1946 said:


> well lefties
> 
> I have been coming to the philippines for over 15 years now. I have been in Makati, Manila, Cebu city, Bogo, cebu, Lapu-Lapu, Mandaue, Davao city, Tagum city. So i have been around in the Philippines. I understand most are looking at the foreigner for money. It just takes some common sense when traveling and living there. I have never had a problem in the 15 years going there because I use my brains that god gave me to stay safe. have you travel all over the Philippines? not only have i traveled there for years I have lived there and I am coming back.
> 
> art


lol,,yes I have..you can look in my photo albums and see just a few of the places I have lived...many others destroyed in laptops in typhoons.and when youre there for 5-10 yrs your arguments or rants will hold water! Im waiting to see your pics!! You have been a weekend warrior or a visitor ,tourist so to speak,by your own admissions,so go ahead...make the move.... Well just do it!!!! See ppl all the time blabbing they will do this and that....still sitting in easy chair....if you would just read the forums some of your questions could be answered....but then again....I don't think youre looking for answers are you? Can you make some worthwhile contributions for us to enjoy? It would be nice if you would stop directing your post at me....hey lefties..


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

lefties43332 said:


> lol,,yes I have..you can look in my photo albums and see just a few of the places I have lived...many others destroyed in laptops in typhoons.and when youre there for 5-10 yrs your arguments or rants will hold water! Im waiting to see your pics!! You have been a weekend warrior or a visitor ,tourist so to speak,by your own admissions,so go ahead...make the move.... Well just do it!!!! See ppl all the time blabbing they will do this and that....still sitting in easy chair....if you would just read the forums some of your questions could be answered....but then again....I don't think youre looking for answers are you? Can you make some worthwhile contributions for us to enjoy? It would be nice if you would stop directing your post at me....hey lefties..


Hear you lefties as I too had a few misgivings earlier with Greeny, perhaps here and other forums, old timers can be a b*tch. Don't think he he is calling you out but simply offering his 2 bobs worth from his/a different perspective (that's who he is no different to you or I) as I and other members do, good and bad. God knows I prattle on incessantly to be heard, offering meagre experiences or simply stating known facts from past experience. According to your philosophies I too am a weekend contributor and accordingly will be so until I have lived in the Philippines for what, 20? 40 years. Definitely not hanging sh*t Steve but will offer/suggest that this is an open forum and as we all do sprout (yes I'm guilty) offer, contribute and yes at times retaliate and as long as it's reiterated correctly, diplomacy wins the day and this forum will be successful and offer us the members, new and old somewhere to chew the fat and find affiliations or simply information and we never see them again. 1 or 2 time immigrants.

Contributions from new and old alike make what we have, a simple forum and there are plenty about but as one goes on within that realm, learns, sees and prospers, sits back/contributes. A direct attack? We have moderators for every thing in between. I am happy to participate in this forum and sprout my s*it because it is relevant to me as all members do,,,,,,,, groan, think I yet again wandered off topic, slap me Mark if I did.

All in all this is a great forum, though lethargic at times has interesting members from all walks of life that are willing to give/show/ask opinions and/or retaliate offer oft times sublime truths for those willing to listen/decipher. Ask a question, offer info, we are all not tarred with the same brush, humility and tolerance I am learning, long way to go yet. 
Yes I do make a silk purse out of a sows ear.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> Hear you lefties as I too had a few misgivings earlier with Greeny, perhaps here and other forums, old timers can be a b*tch. Don't think he he is calling you out but simply offering his 2 bobs worth from his/a different perspective (that's who he is no different to you or I) as I and other members do, good and bad. God knows I prattle on incessantly to be heard, offering meagre experiences or simply stating known facts from past experience. According to your philosophies I too am a weekend contributor and accordingly will be so until I have lived in the Philippines for what, 20? 40 years. Definitely not hanging sh*t Steve but will offer/suggest that this is an open forum and as we all do sprout (yes I'm guilty) offer, contribute and yes at times retaliate and as long as it's reiterated correctly, diplomacy wins the day and this forum will be successful and offer us the members, new and old somewhere to chew the fat and find affiliations or simply information and we never see them again. 1 or 2 time immigrants.
> 
> Contributions from new and old alike make what we have, a simple forum and there are plenty about but as one goes on within that realm, learns, sees and prospers, sits back/contributes. A direct attack? We have moderators for every thing in between. I am happy to participate in this forum and sprout my s*it because it is relevant to me as all members do,,,,,,,, groan, think I yet again wandered off topic, slap me Mark if I did.
> 
> ...


Agreed!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sometimes you just got to vent and I've been guilty of that heck I was banned actually on my first posting I was stateside 2008 but when I returned to the Philippines I purchased a new computer and had a new IP address and was able to get back on, I think I may have also asked to come back to the forum and I'd be more civil.

We lost a new member a few months back I wasn't the moderator at the time and Gene was sick but nobody was aware of just how sick Gene was and this guy vented big time and he got reported and banned I wish I could remember who he was because I can bring him back by asking him to be more civil, this guy had been here 6 years had 6 kids and wife was trouble and he worked odd jobs to get by he could only bring in 10,000 pesos a month but he would have been interesting and to hear a perspective from somebody who's poor and struggling working in Manila and I'll bet there are many like that here as well as those that are well off, actually I met a younger American man I'd guess his age at 21 that had married a Filippina and we were coming out of McDonald's and I struck up a conversation with him and I asked so are you a Permanent Resident yet or do you need help on this... And it was like I slapped him in the face he said why should I have to mess with my Immigration my wife is a Philippino citizen... ugh I just let that part of the conversation go and we talked just a bit and that was it, so an example of how you can get stuck here and then no job no pension for sure.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> Sometimes you just got to vent and I've been guilty of that heck I was banned actually on my first posting I was stateside 2008 but when I returned to the Philippines I purchased a new computer and had a new IP address and was able to get back on, I think I may have also asked to come back to the forum and I'd be more civil.
> 
> We lost a new member a few months back I wasn't the moderator at the time and Gene was sick but nobody was aware of just how sick Gene was and this guy vented big time and he got reported and banned I wish I could remember who he was because I can bring him back by asking him to be more civil, this guy had been here 6 years had 6 kids and wife was trouble and he worked odd jobs to get by he could only bring in 10,000 pesos a month but he would have been interesting and to hear a perspective from somebody who's poor and struggling working in Manila and I'll bet there are many like that here as well as those that are well off, actually I met a younger American man I'd guess his age at 21 that had married a Filippina and we were coming out of McDonald's and I struck up a conversation with him and I asked so are you a Permanent Resident yet or do you need help on this... And it was like I slapped him in the face he said why should I have to mess with my Immigration my wife is a Philippino citizen... ugh I just let that part of the conversation go and we talked just a bit and that was it, so an example of how you can get stuck here and then no job no pension for sure.


I think I remember that guy Mark and yes....venting is ok ..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> Great thoughts, experiences and practices from all and as lefties wisely points out even though I have been coming back and forth over the years, lol, still back and forth even now in reality I am still a newbie but Ben is a local who insisted on fences and bars and now is much more relaxed after living in the house for some time, the biggest thing I think for him/me also was meeting and socialising with many of the neighbours that have lived here for a long time and though all have fences only half or less have barred windows but all have CCTV and the feed back is good, no burglaries, intrusions or dramas in our area, as said a pretty safe place to live, people walking on the beach steer well away from the houses and go about their business close to the water even on holy day when every body hits the beach. Never say never though and that goes for all countries.
> 
> Yes Reb my better half helps me to adjust with many things too as I did for him when we lived in Oz for 5 years, interestingly though he adjusted and fitted in very quickly, it's me having the difficulties with some cultural issues here but the worst would have to be the way business conducted here, could be so much easier.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


pilipinos can blend in anywhere...chameleons.


----------



## Marky32 (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm glad this thread was created. I've watched numerous YouTube video's about moving to Philippines and they rarely mention crime except petty crime like pickpockets. I'm assuming crime is worst in big cities, correct? I'll Google crime in Philippines and do more research.


----------



## Marky32 (Jul 22, 2019)

One YouTuber told about the extortion of security at airports where they plant a bullet in your baggage and say this is a serious crime and ask for money and they will let it go.


----------



## Marky32 (Jul 22, 2019)

Could someone look at this info and comment on it. It is crime comparison between Philippines and USA. Looking at it, it seems crime is worse in USA. It could be in Philippines, crimes are reported to police less often.

https://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/compare/Philippines/United-States/Crime


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Marky32 said:


> Could someone look at this info and comment on it. It is crime comparison between Philippines and USA. Looking at it, it seems crime is worse in USA. It could be in Philippines, crimes are reported to police less often.
> 
> https://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/compare/Philippines/United-States/Crime


Most crimes even murder are overlooked a lot in Philippines marky....so I think its just that many aren't recorded too. And the bullit scam was going on a few yrs back when I was leaving...mark (mca )might be able to shed some light on this.
Honestly,u never know whats gonna happen.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

In the Philippines there is no state verses, if the family doesn't ask the police to investigate, usually being too poor nothing happens. The perpetrator just carriers on with their life as is nothing has happened even if it widely known that they committed the crime. They themselves will likely be dealt with by the aggrieved family. Any crime figures quoted in the Philippines are likely wildly under recorded.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

its true marky,my friend was murdered in quezon city in 2010,a good guy. Had 3 kids. Police told his mom for 120,000 php they would investigate.....she didn't have it because she footed the cost of funeral and burial. Sad


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Marky, I prefer not to comment on this issue anymore on an open forum so when you get a few more posting and you want to go deeper PM me. 

For the most part you are safe here if you can stay stay out of congested market area's, bars, out late and you'll need a trusted escort to show how to get around and learn the ropes the average citizen will spot a tourist and begin the scam immediately.

I think those of us that have been here any length of time forget what it's like to touch down and come out of Ninoy Aquino Airport (NAIA) but from the comments so far I see some of us who've lived here a long time don't travel without an escort but seem to feel it's safe here Lol... Come on if you feel safe then go it alone with public transportation, it's time to take off those training wheels! it's what I do I do feel safe and the people are very friendly and helpful, I don't recommend doing this if your new.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

"If you choose to hide behind cameras,walls,and natives what kind of relaxation is that? I speak the language and everybody knows me well."

Well good for you but the fact remains that as a foreigner you can be a target which might put your family at risk. Your neighbors can absolutely love you but a nitwit just traveling thru couldn't care less about your hopes and dreams. Making highly visible provisions for your home and family doesn't make you less "lovable" but might give some rascal second thoughts. My wife was widowed at 19 years old but continued to live with her mother-in-law in a very rich part of Manila. Her mother-in-law was the former wife of a very rich politician. She was stabbed to death in her own bed by the friends of one of the maids who unlocked the gates so they could enter the home. The intruders tried to get into my wife's room but she always locked it and they left her alone. In my case she has insisted that out homestead be made as safe as possible. In that she is happy I have much less stress and I am very relaxed. My dogs are well fed and earn their keep as far as I am concerned. This especially true because they are not typical Filipino dogs who bark at the drop of a hat but only when there is human traffic at or around our homestead.

Regarding window bars. I have them. I highly suggest making them openable from the inside and have fire escape plans and train the kids and other residents - ie rope ladders et al.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Has any one seen or know of any companies in the Philippines that sell/distribute powder coated aluminium roll up window shutters, I have searched and searched and found what I think is the product but on FB,,,,,, like mum and dad type operations but perhaps I need to have a mummy look instead of a daddy look.
My Sister had them in her house in Melbourne Oz some 30 odd years ago, hers were push button to activate then but now you get them remote control and even smart set up, close them with your phone if you are going to be home late etc. Thinking good for security, typhoons, no curtains or blinds, no bars though they look as ugly when closed and of course noise (crashing waves) and thermal value.
Would appreciate any input.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks like my link didn't attach but I'm sure most know what I mean.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Sometimes you just got to vent and I've been guilty of that heck I was banned actually on my first posting I was stateside 2008 but when I returned to the Philippines I purchased a new computer and had a new IP address and was able to get back on, I think I may have also asked to come back to the forum and I'd be more civil.
> 
> We lost a new member a few months back I wasn't the moderator at the time and Gene was sick but nobody was aware of just how sick Gene was and this guy vented big time and he got reported and banned I wish I could remember who he was because I can bring him back by asking him to be more civil, this guy had been here 6 years had 6 kids and wife was trouble and he worked odd jobs to get by he could only bring in 10,000 pesos a month but he would have been interesting and to hear a perspective from somebody who's poor and struggling working in Manila and I'll bet there are many like that here as well as those that are well off, actually I met a younger American man I'd guess his age at 21 that had married a Filippina and we were coming out of McDonald's and I struck up a conversation with him and I asked so are you a Permanent Resident yet or do you need help on this... And it was like I slapped him in the face he said why should I have to mess with my Immigration my wife is a Philippino citizen... ugh I just let that part of the conversation go and we talked just a bit and that was it, so an example of how you can get stuck here and then no job no pension for sure.


Sometimes we just want to help  I'm also guilty of that - caring so much LOL


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Sometimes you just got to vent and I've been guilty of that heck I was banned actually on my first posting I was stateside 2008 but when I returned to the Philippines I purchased a new computer and had a new IP address and was able to get back on, I think I may have also asked to come back to the forum and I'd be more civil.
> 
> We lost a new member a few months back I wasn't the moderator at the time and Gene was sick but nobody was aware of just how sick Gene was and this guy vented big time and he got reported and banned I wish I could remember who he was because I can bring him back by asking him to be more civil, this guy had been here 6 years had 6 kids and wife was trouble and he worked odd jobs to get by he could only bring in 10,000 pesos a month but he would have been interesting and to hear a perspective from somebody who's poor and struggling working in Manila and I'll bet there are many like that here as well as those that are well off, actually I met a younger American man I'd guess his age at 21 that had married a Filippina and we were coming out of McDonald's and I struck up a conversation with him and I asked so are you a Permanent Resident yet or do you need help on this... And it was like I slapped him in the face he said why should I have to mess with my Immigration my wife is a Philippino citizen... ugh I just let that part of the conversation go and we talked just a bit and that was it, so an example of how you can get stuck here and then no job no pension for sure.


Well Mark (M.C.A) perhaps you should research or others can help with with who that guy was that was banned, he could bring a different perspective/reality to this forum.
Have to tell you and readers (since you did Mark) that in my very early days here I did receive a warning notice from Gene (language) yes it was retracted and learnt very quickly how to swear "correctly within an open forum" and contribute correctly with a couple of emails from Gene, dozens of PM,s followed relating to his and my lives and expectations in PH. even the roundabouts within our own countries, a great wise and unassuming man and sorely missed by me and I am sure plenty of others.

I have been involved in many expat forums over the last 8 years and two that I well contributed to found it wise to ban me, not for language or religion nor politics but in my opinion I was too outspoken and rubbed the, in one case forum owner and the other a moderator up the wrong way, not only me but many others suffered the wrath of those that "hold power" because we simply offered a disagreeing opinion to Charles in charge. I still chat with those banned perpetrators over the years and we are all doing well. Mutiny perhaps but realistically someone pulling the strings with a very big ego administered the proverbial power trip and in my opinion lost plenty of good contributors offering a different perspective/opinions than the normal diatribe.
Any way that's past and as we do move on. Wow, yet another rant but .........

Cheers, Steve


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rebaqshratz said:


> "If you choose to hide behind cameras,walls,and natives what kind of relaxation is that? I speak the language and everybody knows me well."
> 
> Well good for you but the fact remains that as a foreigner you can be a target which might put your family at risk. Your neighbors can absolutely love you but a nitwit just traveling thru couldn't care less about your hopes and dreams. Making highly visible provisions for your home and family doesn't make you less "lovable" but might give some rascal second thoughts. My wife was widowed at 19 years old but continued to live with her mother-in-law in a very rich part of Manila. Her mother-in-law was the former wife of a very rich politician. She was stabbed to death in her own bed by the friends of one of the maids who unlocked the gates so they could enter the home. The intruders tried to get into my wife's room but she always locked it and they left her alone. In my case she has insisted that out homestead be made as safe as possible. In that she is happy I have much less stress and I am very relaxed. My dogs are well fed and earn their keep as far as I am concerned. This especially true because they are not typical Filipino dogs who bark at the drop of a hat but only when there is human traffic at or around our homestead.
> 
> Regarding window bars. I have them. I highly suggest making them openable from the inside and have fire escape plans and train the kids and other residents - ie rope ladders et al.


 agreedI have made that point many times......nobody is immune


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

" If you choose to hide behind cameras,walls,and natives what kind of relaxation is that ? "
I am one of these guys who has CCTV and dogs !
But the CCTV is there for 2 reasons ! The one facing the Main Entrance is to show who is ringing the door bell !
As our home is at the back of the family compound this camera serves 2 purposes 1 to watch over the car port 
And also to show us if its kids ringing the doorbell and running off ! Its a long walk from our house to the main entrance! The other cameras are for the wifes peace of mind and one i can watch the comings and goings in the bay which can also be seen by a cousin nearby via the internet.
As for the Dogs 2 were here when we arrived in 2011 and the 3rd was from a litter of 6 puppies one of the dogs had
His original name was gizmo because of the white fur on his head but he grew to become known as " Arnie "
As he is a big dog ! The only wall we have is a high sea wall ! 
I have no reason to hide away i am well known in the area and we often employ local men to do building work for us
And we pay a lot more than the going rate and we feed them !
Even our regular driver we pay well and he eats with us wherever we go !
And as i said before if i need to go anywhere the wife always comes with me ! We have done this since we married in 2002 !
Life here isgood


----------



## Marky32 (Jul 22, 2019)

I guess I've been watching too many You Tube video's saying how great it is and how friendly the people are. The more I read this, the more I doubt I would make the move there.

I have a friend who at about 20 years of age traveled to Gautemala. He met his future wife there. This must have been around 1975. He now says if a ****** (white dude) goes to Gautemala, he might as well be wearing a shirt that says on the back, "kidnap me".


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Marky32 said:


> I guess I've been watching too many You Tube video's saying how great it is and how friendly the people are. The more I read this, the more I doubt I would make the move there.
> 
> I have a friend who at about 20 years of age traveled to Gautemala. He met his future wife there. This must have been around 1975. He now says if a ****** (white dude) goes to Gautemala, he might as well be wearing a shirt that says on the back, "kidnap me".


marky pm to you


----------



## Marky32 (Jul 22, 2019)

I belong to an international group of people who share common values (what it is is a private matter). They are in the Philippines also, although I do not personally know anyone there, upon meeting others in this group, they would welcome me with open arms and invite me to their homes for meals, etc.. Upon meeting these people, we would be instant friends even though we have never met. I can make efforts to contact a native Philippina in this group and inquire about safety from someone who's been there their whole life.

In time, I guess when I am able to travel there for a visit, I can hook up with fellow members there and learn more from them than from this forum. There is likely someone who could be with me all day and show me around the city I would go to.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Marky32 said:


> I can make efforts to contact a native Philippina in this group and inquire about safety from someone who's been there their whole life.


And that would be last person to ask, they could answer to the safety of a local but not likely have a clue to the safety of a foreigner.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Typhoon shutters*



bigpearl said:


> Has any one seen or know of any companies in the Philippines that sell/distribute powder coated aluminium roll up window shutters, I have searched and searched and found what I think is the product but on FB,,,,,, like mum and dad type operations but perhaps I need to have a mummy look instead of a daddy look.
> My Sister had them in her house in Melbourne Oz some 30 odd years ago, hers were push button to activate then but now you get them remote control and even smart set up, close them with your phone if you are going to be home late etc. Thinking good for security, typhoons, no curtains or blinds, no bars though they look as ugly when closed and of course noise (crashing waves) and thermal value.
> Would appreciate any input.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I was stationed on Guam 10 years and that's a good idea especially protection in a Typhoon or like you mentioned to keep out the heat the shutters closed from the sides and latched in the middle so one on each side of your window.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Neighbors and Their Acquaintances or Visitors*



Rebaqshratz said:


> "If you choose to hide behind cameras,walls,and natives what kind of relaxation is that? I speak the language and everybody knows me well."
> 
> Well good for you but the fact remains that as a foreigner you can be a target which might put your family at risk. Your neighbors can absolutely love you but a nitwit just traveling thru couldn't care less about your hopes and dreams. Making highly visible provisions for your home and family doesn't make you less "lovable" but might give some rascal second thoughts. My wife was widowed at 19 years old but continued to live with her mother-in-law in a very rich part of Manila. Her mother-in-law was the former wife of a very rich politician. She was stabbed to death in her own bed by the friends of one of the maids who unlocked the gates so they could enter the home. The intruders tried to get into my wife's room but she always locked it and they left her alone. In my case she has insisted that out homestead be made as safe as possible. In that she is happy I have much less stress and I am very relaxed. My dogs are well fed and earn their keep as far as I am concerned. This especially true because they are not typical Filipino dogs who bark at the drop of a hat but only when there is human traffic at or around our homestead.
> 
> Regarding window bars. I have them. I highly suggest making them openable from the inside and have fire escape plans and train the kids and other residents - ie rope ladders et al.


I wasn't gonna go there but since you did and thank you for your candor Rebaqshratz and wow a wake up call... 

We thought we had a pretty healthy neighborhood also for several years, well... that was until some visiting OFW's who we had known us previously as teens and friends with them (we were tourists at the time) returned from overseas work and told us just the opposite of what they thought of us and it pretty much made sense I had a feeling even though that daily smile and greeting seemed genuine and same with our in-laws. 

For sure be wary of maids or strangers living with neighbors, we found out that some of these strange men were actually hiding from the law and this has happened more than once in our area, recently they captured or actually it was a shootout of two kidnappers, gun for hire or hold uppers, both now dead this happened just two blocks from my sons school two months ago.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Uninvited guests at Lunch Time*



expatuk2016 said:


> " If you choose to hide behind cameras,walls,and natives what kind of relaxation is that ? "
> I am one of these guys who has CCTV and dogs !
> But the CCTV is there for 2 reasons ! The one facing the Main Entrance is to show who is ringing the door bell !
> As our home is at the back of the family compound this camera serves 2 purposes 1 to watch over the car port
> ...


Expatuk, those CCTV camera's would be handy for keeping out unwanted visitors we get those all the time or people claiming to know you they get all this information form the neighbors and call out your names as if they know us and usually the wife's name or the camera's could also alert us to the mail man or person dropping off our bill the kids at times do take these bills and play with them, that reminds me I need to get a mail box or drop box.

The dog might be in my opinion the best form of alert that we have they can smell or hear somebody near our property or next door and we have 4 dogs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*International Group*



Marky32 said:


> I belong to an international group of people who share common values (what it is is a private matter). They are in the Philippines also, although I do not personally know anyone there, upon meeting others in this group, they would welcome me with open arms and invite me to their homes for meals, etc.. Upon meeting these people, we would be instant friends even though we have never met. I can make efforts to contact a native Philippina in this group and inquire about safety from someone who's been there their whole life.
> 
> In time, I guess when I am able to travel there for a visit, I can hook up with fellow members there and learn more from them than from this forum. There is likely someone who could be with me all day and show me around the city I would go to.


I'd say that your private group would be a good first start and for sure you'll want somebody to show you the ropes if you haven't' been there before or it's been a very long time.

Learn more from your private group than this forum... that hurts a little but I always wish you well with your endeavors.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Marky32 said:


> I belong to an international group of people who share common values (what it is is a private matter). They are in the Philippines also, although I do not personally know anyone there, upon meeting others in this group, they would welcome me with open arms and invite me to their homes for meals, etc.. Upon meeting these people, we would be instant friends even though we have never met. I can make efforts to contact a native Philippina in this group and inquire about safety from someone who's been there their whole life.
> 
> In time, I guess when I am able to travel there for a visit, I can hook up with fellow members there and learn more from them than from this forum. There is likely someone who could be with me all day and show me around the city I would go to.


Well Marky I just picked up on this post and seriously wonder why you are on this forum at all if you have such great connections within an international (private apparently) group that would "welcome you with open arms and become instant friends" and it certainly appears you have not been in contact with them or you would know many answers already and how dysfunctional this country can be, the pitfalls and idiosyncrasies from the locals, "your instant friends".
You have asked and contributed to this forum with at times lack of information and left field remarks against people trying to help by asking questions to gain knowledge to be able to simply offer advice/support on your original post/s.

Perhaps Marky you should find that person that will "be with you all day and show you around the city". (costs?) Perhaps introduce you to the best way to acquire meds that you need and tell you not to bother with stupid expat sites and I will take you by the hand and then to the cleaners. Contact your instant friends and then call up on expat sites for a second and third opinion instead of rejecting your first port of call.
This is an open forum and yes all have rules to be abided by indeed, but if one asks a question or retaliates in a meaningless way (half ars*d questions/respones included) with unsupported tripe then like me at times has to bear the brunt of other members wrath. As said perhaps contact your personal (don't tell all) group that you apparently hold in high esteem that will be your instant friend (get off the grass) and then go back to another for your insecurities? Doctor/s for a second or even a third opinion no different to wasting time here, do yourself a favour and taste, not guess or waste time on expat forums as it appears you already have a pre conceived idea how things don't work here. Sorry for my opinion if it hurts.

Good luck and OMO loosen up sport.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I'd say that your private group would be a good first start and for sure you'll want somebody to show you the ropes if you haven't' been there before or it's been a very long time.
> 
> Learn more from your private group than this forum... that hurts a little but I always wish you well with your endeavors.


Well Marky (see my previous post) and also I have to agree with Mark, one of our on the ground moderators and highly respected by members of this forum is disappointed with your response as am I and probably many conservative members unwilling to give you a serve.
As you know I tend to have long winded posts and wish only to be as succinct and to the point similar to other members like Gary who says always little but wields a big stick. Sadly I'm a talker and don't know or perhaps wish not to put my thoughts into a sentence or two. I do hope to see a reply to my previous post to Marky from Gary that will be more than one sentence, a pat on the back to you Gary for instantly getting your thoughts across to readers, I do have a lot to learn.

Marky, I'm not sure if you have supplied info on whether you have been to PH or no, hey old timers is a bit*h but surely you can see there are many contributors here reaching out, offering advice/suggestions only to be met with some negative/self contrived responses.

Short term, move on as you have your unmet friends that could lead you up the garden path or sail you in the right direction so you prosper or hang about on expat sites and disregard personal experiences from those that have lived in PH. for a long time and know nothing. 

Personally I need to know nothing of your life and simply offer advice and experiences here in Ph. as all here have supplied. 
Hey I'm a gay man with a pinoy husband and no one here has given me sh*t. Nor will any give you. This is an open forum Marky and all advices/opinions come from members with no ulterior motives and honestly are here to help and while yes some questions seem personal or hit a nerve are asked simply to help with advice and from my personal experience never a personal attack nor snooping, simply gathering info to help fellow members/participants.
Well yet again I sprouted on, Gary I wish I went to your school. I'm sure 50 or 60 words would have wrapped this up.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol... Going to attempt to get this topic back to *Safety and Security in the Philippines*... geez still laughing... Hang in there Marky and its called tough love but you can learn so much from these forums I encourage you to use them and some valuable information from our members it's worth listening to.

This happened yesterday, we live primarily on the second floor I was holding my 3 year old granddaughter while on the desktop and some guy was staring at us from the gate it was creepy and he had a bike and it was raining out but no umbrella, none of my dogs barking either and so I had my son go out and see what he wanted and all he said was "ate" (sister) but my wife doesn't know him, gate was closed but our doors were wide open and I had my son close up the house, my wife put up a protest and didn't want to close up the house and I have this issue frequently with her, but enough is enough the doors got closed.

And like I mentioned dogs were ineffective they wouldn't bark and were hidden from the rain so that was another wake up call for man's best friend I have 4 of them he's not 100% reliable.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Lol... Going to attempt to get this topic back to *Safety and Security in the Philippines*... geez still laughing... Hang in there Marky and its called tough love but you can learn so much from these forums I encourage you to use them and some valuable information from our members it's worth listening to.
> 
> This happened yesterday, we live primarily on the second floor I was holding my 3 year old granddaughter while on the desktop and some guy was staring at us from the gate it was creepy and he had a bike and it was raining out but no umbrella, none of my dogs barking either and so I had my son go out and see what he wanted and all he said was "ate" (sister) but my wife doesn't know him, gate was closed but our doors were wide open and I had my son close up the house, my wife put up a protest and didn't want to close up the house and I have this issue frequently with her, but enough is enough the doors got closed.
> 
> And like I mentioned dogs were ineffective they wouldn't bark and were hidden from the rain so that was another wake up call for man's best friend I have 4 of them he's not 100% reliable.


Yep you are right Mark, back on track and sorry for and no idea for the double post previously but also perhaps off post was in defence reparative to insecurities and perhaps naivety all around, myself included. Yes I was led astray, guilty as always.

Sounds like the ghost rider was on a visit to your property, Filipinos and dogs totally avoid visits from ethereal visitors, spooky perhaps but I'm sure you sorted that sh*t as another weird visitor, to date in our house we have had any of that,,,,,,,,, so far. Ben is a believer (ghosts and other sh*t) but to date has not seen unwelcome visitors visceral nor in the flesh apart from the shepherd mysteriously tending/rounding up, the unwelcome goats off our property. the weirdest thing we have experienced are the termites intent on driving us crazy and a supposed architect proffering excellent work. All else seem safe,,,,,, so far and a ghost would be cool but to see but a burglar or stalker not.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Marky32 (Jul 22, 2019)

Learn more from your private group than this forum... that hurts a little but I always wish you well with your endeavors.

Done, I'm gone.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Closing this thread.


----------

